# Desparate prayers needed~



## lyn_j (Sep 17, 2007)

Came home from a conference in FL tonight about 9 to find Baileys round pen collapsed and open and Bailey no where to be found. Called the police and animal control, no report of wandering mini.... kids said she was there when they fed. She must have been rubbing her head on the bars and it lifted and she freaked. Please pray for the safe return of Bailey and that nothing happened to her foal. I am devistated.... Going back out to call and pray. She is a very shy mare and wont come to anyone but me... Please send up prayers for her safety.

Lyn


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 17, 2007)

my goodness, I cant even imagine your fear. My family will have you and Bailey in our prayers.


----------



## bonloubri (Sep 17, 2007)

:



:



: Hope you find her soon, all safe and sound.


----------



## chandab (Sep 17, 2007)

:


----------



## maplegum (Sep 17, 2007)

The pain of a wondering mini is still very raw in my heart. My own 'Bailey' ran away a couple of weeks ago and I was a mess. He hadn't wondered too far but he had us running the neighbourhood for a good while.

I'm thinking of your family and your 'Bailey'. Is there another farm or other horses close by to your property where she may have gone? I found my Bailey hanging out with the BIG horses in the neighbours field.

Maybe contact 'Bonnie'?? Not sure if she can help with these kind of situations.


----------



## susanne (Sep 17, 2007)

lyn, you and Bailey will be in my thoughts until (and after) she is safely back with you.

susanne


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 17, 2007)

We have 10 other horses here in assorted lots.... It was already dark but we searched near them for her. My fear is that when she got caught in the panel she bolted and may be off in labor somewhere. We are the only farm on our street.

Lyn


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 17, 2007)

Prayers for Baileys safe return soon



:



:

You are in my prayers and thoughts

Lori


----------



## twister (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG Lyn, you must be worried sick, my prayers and thoughts are winging their way to you for Bailey's safe return. Please let us know when you find her.

Yvonne


----------



## crponies (Sep 17, 2007)

Adding my prayers for the safety and soon return of Bailey and her foal.


----------



## Rachel (Sep 17, 2007)

:



:



:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 17, 2007)

Prayers for you and Bailey. Mary


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Sep 17, 2007)

:



:



: LOTS of prayers for you and Bailey that she comes home safe and sound VERY soon.

HUGS

Jodi


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 17, 2007)

Waiting for some good news Lynn!! I hope the outcome is a good one.


----------



## Tami (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh no, sending positive thoughts and



:



: prayers your way......


----------



## ckmini (Sep 17, 2007)

:



:

Oh my God!! Loose horses at night is my worst nightmare (unfortunatly it has happend to me too) You and Bailey are in my prayers! Is there any way to get some neighboors up and do a "sweep" type thing of the area, arm people with buckets of grain and a cell phone? Hoping for good news!


----------



## hairicane (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh no!! Prayers for Baileys safe arrival home and that she holds off on delivery till she is back with you.


----------



## Marty (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh geesh Lyn I am so sorry! She's got to be there someplace close! Can you try looking for her with another horse or two on a lead that may call to her?

When horses up here get loose, all the neighbors bring our trucks to the road and put our flashers on so nobody goes too fast.......hoping your neighbors can help you out too.

I hope you get her back home soon! Thinking of you!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 18, 2007)

Praying hard here Lynn!!!!



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## Lena1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sending Prayers



: and Thoughts your way

Karen


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 18, 2007)

We found foal meconium and foal foot prints in the round pen.... She has delivered and is gone with her baby.... at least the foal was up and walking ...... we live in the woods. There are lits of dogs. Our little dachshund Gus may have run them some... he is our yard dog and if horses run he chases..... Now she is hiding the baby I think....... God PLEASE bring them home!

Lyn


----------



## Rachel (Sep 18, 2007)

:new_shocked: Oh my gosh! I hope you find them soon! Many prayers on the way.....


----------



## crponies (Sep 18, 2007)

:new_shocked: At least you know the foal is up and going. God, please let this end well.




:


----------



## maplegum (Sep 18, 2007)

Still thinking of you. Please let them stay safe.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 18, 2007)

When my quater/appy mare got out because the neighbor kids were playing on my stock ramp and left the gate open. I asked everyone on the street and everyone said they had not seen her. Fact was the neighbor that was related to the owners of the house I was renting had sent her to animal control. thing was when I called animal control they didn't have the horse on site so they said they did not have her. She was at a livestock collection facility. It also rained and my mare had never been out in the rain. Let alone the mud she was knee deep in. My prayers are with you that you find her soon. Maybe if the dog ran her off she will come back to be fed.


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 18, 2007)

the stool was still sticky on the bottom and the prints are clean in the dust...hoping that she somehow did this and is just waiting in the woods not coming out. She wont come to anyone but me, she isnt wearing her halter, we always took it off so she wouldnt get caught on the pins of the pen. What must have happened is she stuck her head through to scratch, flung her head up and un attached the panel. Gus was in the yard so he didnt follow or if he did he came back. We didnt find afterbirth but, Gus may have carried that off. The baby was definitely up and walking the way the prints are......... We have called the police and animal control and there have been no reports so far. We drove the roads to see if she had been up there on the road but we didnt find her. I can only pray that God convinces her to come home to eat. We have the only horses for several miles. Im exhausted but cant go to bed thats for sure.

Lyn


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG Lyn - I am so sorry that this has happened. I am praying so hard that you find her tonight and that everything is OK. This is such a nightmare - and a horse owners worst fear.

Please let us know when you have some news.


----------



## virginia (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG Lyn, I am praying very hard that Bailey comes home soon. Set out some grain for her, maybe if she's close by, she'll smell it.

Ginny


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my god lyn you need a lot of help quick

can you get the local pd or search and rescue up there to help look? must be some one you can call!


----------



## tagalong (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm hoping that she comes back to hang out near the other horses....



:


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyn LOOK!

http://www.virginiacorps.org/CitizenCorps/...sars.cfm?place=

These are a list of all the search and rescue groups in your area. They are free! Call and get some help!

I wish I was there I would stay out all night and look with you, I feel horrible about this.


----------



## appymini (Sep 18, 2007)

: Praying for a save return


----------



## TriggynBluenDaisy Too (Sep 18, 2007)

Hope you find them soon Lyn. You and they are in my prayers.


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2007)

Some people are on their way out to Lyn's house now. Let's hope they can help search.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 18, 2007)

:


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 18, 2007)

A police man just left and said he would keep his eyes out for a mare and foal..... animal control will be in at 8.... nothing will be done tonight. I am sitting outside hoping they will come home or at least that they are both ok and near by. I hear dogs bark every once in a while but nothing so far. Im so tired been up since 4 am this am driving back from florida....


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 18, 2007)

I am saying a prayer for you, Bailey, and the foal. May she come home safe and sound with the little one.



:



:



:


----------



## Minimor (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyn, I sure hope you find them soon. As long as nothing chased them I would be they aren't too far away--would bet Bailey is hiding in the woods, keeping her new baby away from everyone.

Is your round pen foal proof? If not, most likely the foal got under the rails & Bailey had a fit trying to get to him/her, and that's how the pen came down. Have seen that happen before. Once she was out, with the new foal at side she wouldn't hang around by the other horses.

She will turn up in the morning. I'm sure of it...and offering prayers & positive thoughts that it will be so!


----------



## susanne (Sep 18, 2007)

I keep coming back to check on Bailey and her foal...

...but Lyn, I'm also worried about you.I know you'll be out there all night, but it won't do her any good for you to get sick, so bundle up, watch you blood sugar and blood pressure, and keep calm.


----------



## sedeh (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm adding my prayers for Bailey's safe return.



:



: Hang in there Lyn and take care of yourself also.


----------



## Barbie (Sep 18, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Lyn-[/SIZE]

Prayers for Bailey's safe return. Take care of yourself. Hope for good news soon.

Barbie


----------



## Mini Whinny (Sep 18, 2007)

:



:



: Keep us posted


----------



## Willow Glen (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh god how terrible all my thoughts and best wishes are with you I hope it turns out o.k


----------



## Getitia (Sep 18, 2007)

Special prayers that she and her foal are found soon..............and found safely


----------



## Dona (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Lynn.....I know you must be beside yourself with worry.





Sending prayers that you find them both safely very soon.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 18, 2007)

Prayers that your mare and foal are found soon and quickly returned.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 18, 2007)

It is starting to get light out here so it must be getting light near you too - I hope and pray that once you can see she will be right close safe and sound with the foal.


----------



## lvponies (Sep 18, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you to bring Bailey and her baby home soon!!!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 18, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Diana (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyn, Send you a



: of hope for Bailey and foals safe return. Try and get some rest.


----------



## whitney (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyn my thoughts and PRAYERS are with you.


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 18, 2007)

:



: Prayers for theirs safe return and continuing good health for you and your family.


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 18, 2007)

No sign of her yet.... hubby is in the woods and we have some friends coming to help. Animal control will help too. We found the afterbirth, more foal prints and poop. I am praying they are both still in good shape and just hiding. If I only knew that they were just hiding and not hurt. My intuition wont focus in on my own animals.... bummer. Thanks Marty for calling the search and rescue people. The police man was very nice but people dont care as much about lost animals as people.

Lyn


----------



## sfmini (Sep 18, 2007)

:



:



:



:



:



:

Lyn, I am not the praying type, but I sure am doing it now.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 18, 2007)

Lynn Hope both are found safe and sound.


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!!

BIG prayers, Lyn!!!! I'm hoping daylight and her desire for breakfast has her near, or at least listening for sounds of grain, etc.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh dear Lord Lyn, my heart is just breaking for you. My prayers fly fast to you and Bailey and the wee one that they listen to you and come home. Talk to her in your head and your heart, I'm so sorry. I know you must be just a wreck but take care of you so you can fuss and love on them when they come home later.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG! I just saw this! Praying that morning brings mom & baby home safely.

Charlotte


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 18, 2007)

Barry has sighted her and her baby in the woods..... they are both standing so that much is good. She is near to where the road is and he doesnt want to spook her. At least we know they are alive and appear well, now we need to catch her... she is one of the old del tera mares from the sale and doesnt trust people at all. It took me two years to get her to let me touch her. She may or may not come to me .

Lyn


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 18, 2007)

Can anyone see if Bonnie can help?? I would be willing to pay any fee's incurred! Bonnie has had such luck!! Good luck Lyn!

Kim


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyn - I hardly slept all night as I was worrying so much. It is good news that you found the placenta and more foal prints. Bailey is probably scared and just hiding her foal - once the sun comes up you will find them - I am so sure of that




: . You must be so very scared and so tired. More prayers for you, Bailey and the little one.



:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 18, 2007)

Bet she is really hungry by now, I am sure that you will carry grain with you, maybe she will just follow you home whn she hears the can.

I have been up checking this all night and praying hard fr you all. Please God, bring them home safe!!!

Hugs,

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, Lyn. Now use everything you have and you know you "got it", take some hay, some grain and lead. I know you can get her. Just scoop up that wee one and start walking. Know that many of us are here in your head and heart talking to Bailey too.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 18, 2007)

Will she come for grain, i would get a large cup and try to get her to come up to you or atleast she knows you have food. But on the other side the rattle of the grain might spook her. Atleast she has been spotted! I'd go with what Demi said, just get a lead rope around her neck and then the halter. It only takes a second to get a lead around their neck and haltering takes longer. Thats always my rutine when someone gets loose, i get the lead around their neck so that i atleast 'got them' and then halter them.

Prayers coming your way, please keep us posted and take care of yourself in this stressful time. Goodluck!!!!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 18, 2007)

Come on Bailey and baby...your momma is needing you home now.

Prayers coming you way.



:



:



:



:


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyn --

Do you have portable round pen panels? If so, can you set up a trap and put down a feed pan? That might be the safest way to catch her? Like maybe make it two panels deep, one panel wide, and the feed pan at the far end, then close her in once she goes into the trap?

Jill


----------



## Lisa Strass (Sep 18, 2007)

Just seeing this... I'm so relieved that you have at least spotted Bailey and her foal. I know you'll safely catch them eventually



:


----------



## CritterCountry (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad she's been spotted at least you know they are both doing ok..I can't give you any more advice than was already mentioned, just sending good luck vibes your way! Next post you do, I bet will be that you have her safe and sound again


----------



## just2minis (Sep 18, 2007)

Praying that you get her and her foal safely back home



:


----------



## Charlene (Sep 18, 2007)

thank GOD they've both been seen STANDING!!! that is a VERY good sign that all is well. all except for the fact that she's probably terribly frightened and very wary even of those people she is familiar with. i think the "trap" idea is wonderful! i'll be watching for updates and praying that all goes well and your girl and her baby are home safely very soon! you must be frantic, i know i would be!!


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so shocked at how many people there would not help Lyn. I called her last night to give her the phone numbers of all the search and rescue teams that I located. Lyn was way too shaken to do the calling so I offered. I think I called half the state of Virginia and explained the situation I think a hundred times trying to get some help over her place and they all kept passing the buck. Finally, somehow I was routed to the Fire Dept of Richmond and that man was extremely sympathetic and said he would at least send people out there to take a report and try to get people up to help do a search. Geesh! It's "only a horse, right?" Another lesson learned of lack of humanity in this world.


----------



## twister (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Lyn, I am just reading theupdates I was hoping you had her and baby safe at home. My prayers on their way for you to find her and get her home safe. You know everyone on this forum is praying for her safe return. God Bless

Yvonne


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 18, 2007)

Hope to come home after work and see that you got Baily home safe and sound. Sounds just like she wanted MAJOR privacy to have her baby. I am hoping for all of this to be done soon and you will have a new foal to love.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 18, 2007)

Came into this whole thing very late and am praying for you Lyn..........Now that it's light out, I hope you can get Bailey and her newborn home safe..........

MA


----------



## wildoak (Sep 18, 2007)

Just came on and found this, so glad you have spotted them and things appear to be okay. Hoping for a quick catch... I've had a couple of foxy old mares who foaled outside, always had better luck scooping up the foal and carrying it than catching the mares. The trap is a great idea too if she will fall for it.

You are in my thoughts - have chased them down it the dark here before and I know the panic...

Jan


----------



## ctgponies (Sep 18, 2007)

Adding my



: to the list.

I hope you are able to catch her safe and sound. Lots of good suggestions. I know how frustrating it can be to get so close and not be able to grab them.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry for everything you are going thru. I can imagine how exhausted you must be with worry. But now that you know she is standing with her foal, I would set up a trap too, since she is so hard to catch. It might not hurt to put a good pal of hers, (another horse) in that trap, and hope she will come to the other horse, I would also be setting out little bits of grain leading into the trap. Then just sit out of sight and wait. The only other way would be if you could catch the foal, I am sure she would follow you then. Keeping you in my thoughts and praying for a safe return for both mom and baby. Corinne


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so glad that you found momma and foal!! I hope you are able to catch them fairly easily. I was also thinking trap. You said they were in the trees right? Could you make a rope corral around them? Then tie that into the opening of your trap? Then they couldn't run away again? Then she can relax a bit and take her own time. I went through a similar thing in the late winter so I know how you are feeling. Big hugs.


----------



## RallyZ (Sep 18, 2007)

Adding my positive thoughts for the safe return of both mom and baby.

You'll have to come up with a really good name for this one.



:


----------



## Sue S (Sep 18, 2007)

Lynn I am so sorry, lots of hugs and prayers going out for Bailey and foal.


----------



## JanBKS (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sending my Prayers she comes to you Lynn, Thank God she and the foal have been spotted, maybe if people got behind her to sort of herd her towards the farm she is scared, I have an old DelTara stallion and it took me a long time to get him to come to me too. *

Will be waiting for news on her capture.


----------



## wendi leigh (Sep 18, 2007)

Just hung up the phone with Lyn, they are back home!!!

Waiting for her post with all the details once mom and baby are settled in.


----------



## lvponies (Sep 18, 2007)

:aktion033: YAY!! :aktion033:


----------



## Rachel (Sep 18, 2007)

WOO HOO :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2007)

Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lena1 (Sep 18, 2007)

What great news. He answered our prayers :aktion033:

Karen

Australia


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 18, 2007)

Yee haw!!! :aktion033: :risa8: :new_multi: :488: :488: :risa8: :risa8: :new_multi: :new_multi: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:




:


----------



## Shari (Sep 18, 2007)

Lynn sorry I am so late in seeing this. But I am glad they are back home safe and sound!!!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you GOD!!!! :new_multi: :new_multi: :aktion033: :aktion033: :488: :488:

(Hope the foal is okay!)

MA


----------



## ClickMini (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Lyn, I just saw the post! My god, you must have been so FRIGHTENED! I am sorry you had to go through this. I am also so HAPPY that there is a good ending! There are so many things that could have gone wrong, and none of them did! Praying still that momma and babe are well!

(((((HUGS!)))))


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 18, 2007)

Gotta say it...praise God and all who sent prayers and energy and light. Take a breath Lyn, watch your sugar, you sure are tuckered out and stressed. I am SO thrilled they are home and pray all is well with mother and child. Awaiting an update with hope and care.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 18, 2007)

Just saw this, this A.M. So glad they've been found! What a scary thing to go through!


----------



## shalamara minis (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad to hear you found them!!! :aktion033:


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 18, 2007)

:aktion033: great news. I just read this post this morning.

lyn so glad the mare and foal are home. When you can we would love to see photos of the mare and foal.We are sure they are very pretty.


----------



## Kathy2m (Sep 18, 2007)

Lyn, So glad to hear their home, waiting for details, Kathy


----------



## CritterCountry (Sep 18, 2007)

:aktion033: Great news!!



:


----------



## twister (Sep 18, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Lyn so glad they are both home, hoping to hear they are both okay and that you are too after the stress. Prayers are so powerful and you had all on the forum sending you their prayers, hopes and positive thoughts that Bailey and baby would come home.



:

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Sep 18, 2007)

Getting into this one real late, but thank God your mare and foal are back home Lyn!! How scary that must have been for you! Will be watching for your update!! Oh, and CONGRATULATIONS on your new foal! I think Little Wanderer, Travelin' Man, or something similar for a filly might be a good name!



:


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 18, 2007)

What a scare --- can't wait for your report Lyn --- now for pictures of that foal --- can't wait to hear what you name it too (hide and seek or some such??)

Hoping everyone is ok

JJay


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you God!!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 18, 2007)

Yup I was thinkin the name Traveler fit perfect filly or colt!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Thank God!! It must have been so scary not knowing and wondering if they were ok.

Thank God they are home and OK. :aktion033:

I will look forward to pics.

Sheri


----------



## Charlene (Sep 18, 2007)

THERE IS A GOD!!!!!

i'm SO glad to hear mom and baby are home where they belong!! :aktion033:


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course there is a God! He watches me and mine daily..... sometimes my faith gets tested but I still gave her over to Him and He took care of her. He showed me where to look for the baby poop and hoof prints so that I would know the foal was born....... God is so good!

Lyn


----------



## Reble (Sep 18, 2007)

AMEN




:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh thank God! Truly! I was in tears reading this post and about an inch from the monitor looking for an update that said she was home. How terrifying, but I am elated to hear they are home safe and sound. :aktion033:


----------



## Floridachick (Sep 18, 2007)

YIPPEE! :aktion033:

OK so where are the pics and I hope you name her some crazy lost name.!


----------



## maplegum (Sep 18, 2007)

What a relief. :aktion033:


----------



## MInx (Sep 18, 2007)

*OK way late here, so sorry for that but thank you God for looking over them both and keeping you Lyn well during this stressful time!*

Maxine


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW!! What a scare! I just now read this thread and I can imagine how frightened you were!

Thank goodness Lyn that Mom and that precious little one are back home safe and sound!!


----------



## SWA (Sep 18, 2007)

Gracious sakes! I'm just now catching a glimpse of this too, and my heart just sank at first glance of this thread, but then was so thankful to skim forward and see they are both home and safe. {{{HUGS}}}


----------

